# Bill Cosby Appreciation Thread.



## Shawn (Mar 13, 2008)

He's on Leno tonight. I have to say he's one of my favorite comedians ever. Some say his stand ups are too clean but I love his comedy, it's funny. I've always loved the Cosby Show in the 80's, Fat Albert and his earlier stand up stuff. 














On Leno right now!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2008)

Shawn I totally agree man. He's been one fo my favorites since I was a little kid. He's really under-appreciated by this generation, his standup was terrific. Blew away his sitcom stuff 

Bill Cosby - Himself is one of my favorite comedy specials ever. Right up there with Louis CK, George Carlin, Sam Kinison, etc - only clean.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 13, 2008)

The original Cosby Show from the 80's is absolutely one of my favorite TV shows. And everybody i know gives me funny looks about it. But fuck them. That show was awesome. I used to watch it when i was in kindergarten, cuz it was on at 1:00 and 1:30. And throughout elementary school i always made sure to watch it whenever i didn't have school. 


can't say i ever got into his standup, but i'm not familiar with a ton of it either. maybe i'll check out those vids when i'm not listening to music.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 13, 2008)

I just watched him on Leno 5 minutes ago, he was so funny. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2008)

He is funny but I actually find his story telling is what's really captivating, even more so than funny just entertaining. I could listen to him talk for like 5 hours straight honestly.


----------



## noodles (Mar 13, 2008)

Bill Cosby is absolutely untouchable when it comes to stand-up comedy, and "Bill Cosby: Himself" is the best stand-up routine I have ever seen. He is one of the few guys who can reduce me to actual tears and aching sides, and he does it with more frequency that anyone else. Just like Nick said, he can spin stories that are as captivating as they are funny.

No one can touch Bill. He is in a league all his own. His bit about bifocals on "Bill Cosby: 50" is one of the funniest things I've ever heard.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2008)

I love his demonic depictions of his wife in "Himself", classic. He's so descriptive, flawless story teller, epic pacing and facial expressions.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 13, 2008)

I love pudding.

[action=NegaTiveXero]thinks Bill Cosby is hilarious as well.[/action]


----------



## amonb (Mar 13, 2008)

noodles said:


> Bill Cosby is absolutely untouchable when it comes to stand-up comedy





The "Fat Albert's Car" story had me in stitches when I was 7 and still makes me cry with laugh-tears now...


----------



## noodles (Mar 13, 2008)

But Daaaad! I'm Jesus Christ!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2008)

Bill Cosby is the best story telling comedian ever.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has Fat Albert series on dvd, I think it's the season of 1974. I want to get a copy of it, it's pretty cool and it's funny.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Bill Cosby - Himself is one of my favorite comedy specials ever.


Same here. I've seen it EASILY over 100 times since it's 1981 release. 

Some bitch because it's "clean" comedy, but anybody can get onstage & spout 4 letter words. His routines are timeless & it's something the whole family can enjoy. Not to mention, he's a masterful story teller because he tells it in a way that every single person watching can relate to it. Good stuff all around.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 14, 2008)

That guy always made me laugh, GRIFFIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 14, 2008)

You see?
The kids, they listen to the rap
which gives them the brain damage
You see?
With their Hippin' and their hoppin'
And their Bippin' and their Boppin'
So they don't know what the jazz is all about!
You see?


----------

